# The Comeback Kid



## onetoughpole (May 26, 2008)

Hello, I am new to this forum and have yet another "what do you recommend?" question.

I was in the Secret Service for four years and we shot a Sig P229 in .357sig. I did very well at the range while in training and placed second in my class overall. One of the things I enjoyed most about the job was that the range was always available, if one was so inclined to go, and I took advantage of that little perk a lot. I quit to go to law school two years ago because I want to get into politics. 

I really want to get back into shooting again and have been looking at pistols for about the last year. I would focus more on target shooting and hopefully some competitions more so than CCW or home defense. I was wondering what you folks would recommend. 

I really like the 1911 and Springfield XD line of pistols from what I've read about them. My biggest problem right now is my budget. The budget will be a little thin over the next year but will improve after that. My limit for the pistol would be about $500. 

I am open to any suggestions model and caliber wise. So, what do you think?


----------



## brifol6111 (May 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forums.

In your price range there are a couple good possiblilities, the S&W M&P, Springfield XD, and GLOCKs.

If you are looking for target shooting all of these are good, I have a few friends that shot competitions with GLOCK 34's and they love them.

For Caliber I would say 9mm because it is alot cheaper to shoot often.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome aboard!

In the $500 range, I'd skip the 1911s and look at modern poly guns like Glocks, XDs, M&Ps, etc. The CZ75B is also worth a look.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes by all means go poly at frist or the CZ. Later after school and you got a little better income then you can play with the 1911's. The poly will keep you practicing and that's the most important thing. Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! 

I agree with what the other "gentlemen" have already said.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Since the gun is primarily for target shooting and perhaps competition - and you are on a budget - what about a .22?


----------



## biegel34 (May 19, 2008)

Skip the 1911's if your budget is around $500.00. XD's come in a nice package with clips, a holster, and speedloader for around that. They're great guns and well worth the price.


----------



## Water-Man (Apr 28, 2008)

Go with the XD. If you get a 1911 in the future the transition won't be that great.


----------

